# mini predator 55 gallon



## big b

Here is a bit of back ground information. I have gotten a 55 gallon a week or two ago. I got it from the petco dollar per gallon sale. As of now, I only have the tank. I have been wanting to get an oscar and a senegal bichir for it several times, I switched my stocking plans over to something else a few days ago (I cant remember what it was now) and then I went back to the oscar and bichir. Today I got a spotted african spotted leaf fish. He is only an inch long or so. I was planning to put him into my 38 gallon, but I have just realized that where i was getting my information about him was wrong. He needs a 55. I have an african butterfly fish in my 38 gallon that I would also like to move into the 55 once I get it up and running.
So, my question is, what other mini predators can go into a 55? I would like mini predators, nothing too aggressive. Also, is there a catfish or some other "lurker" that would spend his time in a cave at the bottom? I think it would be awesome to have a mine predator catfish that would spend some of his time in a cave. I am considering a school of tiger barbs. maybe 10-15. But I am worried that they may be too aggressive and that with so many of them, they wont leave much room for other fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Bumblebee type cats should log-lurk well enough.


----------



## big b

Sorry to say it, but I have decided to go another way. There are just not enough fish that can go into a tank that size for what I had in mind. I'm gonna try a predator house whenever I get a 100 gallon+ tank. Then I should have a good amount of fish to work with. I have decided to go with small and peaceful fish.


----------



## supperfish

Anyone knows when to buy 1$ per gallon fish tank, I want to by a new 20 gallon fish tank. Thanks you.


----------



## toddnbecka

Here's a link to a PetCo page, you can sign up at the bottom for e-mail notifications, will let you know when the next dollar/gallon sale comes around. http://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/sale-and-offers#
Otherwise, check Craiglist for used tanks or setups, you might find an even better deal there.


----------



## TheOldSalt

The $1/gallon sale is going on right now


----------

